# sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-4.5.0

## schmidicom

Bei meinem Laptop (GCC 4.9.3) ist der Versuch auf den neusten Kernel zu wechseln bis jetzt kläglich gescheitert (siehe Link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3pmY9R_R3jqamJ6d2owMmpZQ2M/view?usp=sharing) und weder mit Google noch sonst wie habe ich bis jetzt eine Erklärung dafür gefunden. Jeder Versuch einen Kernel der Version 4.5.0 zu starten endet damit dass das Kernel-Log von den oben gezeigten Meldungen regelrecht überflutet wird und zwar so lange bis sich das ganze System auf die eine oder andere Weise verabschiedet (Hangup oder Kernel-Panic).

Auf einem anderen Rechner mit fast identischer Hardware und somit auch fast gleichen Kernelkonfiguration aber anderem GCC (5.3.0) läuft der Kernel jedoch fehlerfrei. Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll aber vielleicht verhilft mir hier jemand zu der nötigen Inspiration.

----------

## toralf

ich wette, daß nicht der GCC daran schuld ist, sondern die eben die nur "fast" gleiche Hardware. Ich würde mal mit etwas in der Art acpi=off oder so booten.Last edited by toralf on Tue Mar 22, 2016 9:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie behandelst du denn Kernel und gcc? Bist du auf Testing oder Stable? Wenn du auf Testing bist, dann hättest du doch schon längst einen anderen gcc. Und wenn du auf Stable bist, wieso hast du dann schon diesen Kernel?

Entscheide dich, Stable oder Testing. Ein Mischmasch bringt nur Stress.

Ok, gibt schon einige hier, die das anders sehen, aber du belegst meine Aussage.

----------

## franzf

@Klaus: Sehe ich nicht so, jedenfalls nicht in diesem Fall.

Bei DEs macht das vielleicht Sinn. KDE/Plasma werden sicher besser laufen, wenn du ihnen das neueste Qt gibst. Wird so auch von den Entwicklern kommuniziert.

Aber beim Kernel? Der ist 100% Standalone und funktioniert noch mit viel älterem GCC/glibc als dem was bei Gentoo grad stable ist. scmidicoms Problem hat definitiv nichts mit stable vs. testing zu tun. Schau doch nur mal andere Distributionen an, da herrscht genauso Chaos.

@schmidicom: Hast du alle upstream-stable kernel mitgenommen? Also auch die 4.4.xer? Oder bist du direkt auf 4.5.0 gesprungen? Die Nuller lass ich seit einiger Zeit aus - eigentlich geh ich erst mit x.y.4 auf nen kernel los  :Wink:  Hatte nämlich auch schon manchmal Probleme...

----------

## schmidicom

Beim Kernel versuche ich auf all meinen Installationen immer so aktuell unterwegs zu sein wie möglich, also ja ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich jede Version inklusive 4.4.x erfolgreich am laufen. Beim GCC hingegen sind, wegen dem ABI-Bruch, nur zwei von meinen Installationen (nämlich die zwei jüngsten) schon bei Version 5 angekommen und der Laptop gehörte bis jetzt noch nicht dazu. Aber im Moment fahre ich auf dem Laptop (auch wegen dem Wechsel von GCC 4.9.3 zu GCC 5.3) mit dem Kernel 4.4.6 eine komplette Neuinstallation. Und wenn dann alles wieder läuft kann ich mich ja nochmal am Kernel 4.5 versuchen.

Meine Befürchtung ist das der Laptop im Gegensatz zum anderen Rechner ein absolut vermurkstes ACPI hat. Denn das mit dem acpi=off hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert und dann bootet das System zwar stabil aber ohne ACPI sind heutige Computer (und allen voran Laptops) ja nicht mehr wirklich zu gebrauchen.

Info: Der Laptop ist ein ThinkPad Edge E545

----------

## franzf

Es kann auch sein, dass ein (gut gemeintes) update genau bei deiner Hardware Probleme verursacht. Muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass dein Laptop schuld ist.

Vielleicht einfach den 4.5.1 nochmal versuchen und dann nen bugreport aufmachen, falls es nicht von selber verschwindet.

----------

## schmidicom

Ein Tipp den ich irgendwo in einem anderen Forum gefunden habe (fragt bitte nicht wo ich hab den Link dazu nicht mehr) hat tatsächlich geholfen den Kernel 4.5.0 doch noch zum laufen zu bekommen.

Lösung: Den AMD Watchdog-Treiber (CONFIG_SP5100_TCO) aus dem Kernel werfen.

Aber auf die Erklärung wie das jetzt mit dem ACPI zusammenhängt bin ich mal gespannt...   :Confused: 

----------

